# Labview, osciloscopio y RS232



## lluisais (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola, tengo un problemilla con la adquisicion de datos de un osciloscopio agilent en labview, la conexion es RS232, la hacemos utilizando visa, el open y el write me lo hace correctamente pero el read me da err (-1073807339). Si alguien me puede ayudar le estaria muy agredecido.
GRACIAS.


----------

